# Honda motor's



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

I have 2 Honda engines for sale a 13 hp and a 24

*http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33723903&cat=225

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33724013&cat=225

SOLD the 24 hp 13 hp still available.
*


----------

